# Mardi Gras NOLA



## Cam3J (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm down near Nola right now and debating on whether I wanna stick around and wait for Mardi Gras.
Just wondering how many people are planning to head down here for it, or are already in Nola? It would be my first one here. Back in the day, we used to always go to the traditional ones out in Mamou and Eunice which I don't regret. Tiny towns but that shit gets lit. Drunks chasing chickens, drunk cops falling off horses, drunks driving/swerving floats at 40mph. Haha 
It's about a month away and I've got a tendency to always stay in motion, so just looking for a little feedback too if anyone has previous experiences.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Jan 19, 2019)

Everyone plans to be in nola for Halloween or Mardi Gras but few last until then.


----------



## Cam3J (Jan 19, 2019)

Eh..feeling like imafall right into that category. Like a month a way still and I feel like I got better things to do in Houston.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 19, 2019)

im not sure how many are there right now, but im sure you'll find a ton there when it gets closer to the event.


----------



## CloudyESTL (Jan 19, 2019)

Nola where dirty kids go to die!!! Sad to say it's true...seems like ever time we head to Nola sumone gets stabbed or ods ....be safe...it's really fun but as u already mentioned a fuck ton of bullshit usually happens...


----------



## rando (Jan 19, 2019)

When is it? Betcha I could make it


----------

